# Kalamungay wood?



## welshrarebit (Mar 29, 2014)

Has anyone ever smoke anything with kalamungay wood before? It's also known as moringa tree, drumstick tree, horseradish tree, miracle of life tree, etc...

The nutritional value of the tree is unreal! The leaves of this tree have seven times the vitamin c of orange juice, Four times the calcium of milk, four times the vitamin a of carrots, three times the potassium of bananas, and Two times the protein of yogurt! 

A friend of mine's tree fell over and he gave me a bunch of the wood from his tree to try and smoke with. I'm gonna to let it season for a while but I'm looking forward to trying out this new wood in my smoker! ;)


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 29, 2014)

With all those Great things about it, I'd hate to say it might not be too good for smoking, because it seems to be a soft wood.

But why would anyone want to burn a tree that is also known as "Filipino Viagra"?
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------

